

Looking for a technical co-founder (interests in AI, ML, NLP),interested anyone? - rohi81

I am looking for a technical co-founder who has great @ technology and subject areas like AI, ML, NLP, etc.I am a part of an incubator program and looking at building a recommendation system powered e-commerce platform.Please reach out to me on on my twitter handle @rohi81.
======
andresvite
Im working on it, maybe this could be the solution, please make an opinion :)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1919173>

